# The Home Shop Machinist - Dog the Drill



## Dusty (Sep 9, 2020)

Hi list, thought this was a neat trick that will save a project and a lot of extra work.


----------



## David_R8 (Sep 9, 2020)

I saw that and thought it quite clever.


----------



## YYCHM (Sep 9, 2020)

THANKS for posting this!!!!  This has been an ongoing problem for me.  If the bit isn't slipping in the chuck, the chuck is slipping on the taper or the taper is slipping in the tailstock spindle.  A vicious circle that occurs time and time again.


----------



## Dusty (Sep 9, 2020)

YYCHobbyMachinist said:


> THANKS for posting this!!!!  This has been an ongoing problem for me.  If the bit isn't slipping in the chuck, the chuck is slipping on the taper or the taper is slipping in the tailstock spindle.  A vicious circle that occurs time and time again.



I hear you YYCHM, I've have had the same problem on occasion. Remember NO oil on the male or female tapers, bone dry!

My experience is the slightest oil transferred from your hands while handling or setting up tapers or drill bits can and will cause slippage.

Safety first, glad you enjoyed the information.


----------



## Dusty (Sep 10, 2020)

Pictures in colour are worth 1000 words. LOL


----------

